# Commuting backpack/pannier



## mondeo (Jun 26, 2009)

So I've started riding in to work, only real problem I have at this point is my backpack creates a massive hot, sweaty spot on my back. I'd go with a pannier, but my bike doesn't have eyelets, I'm afraid of cantilevering a rack off the seatpost, and it seems like putting significant weight directly over the rear wheel would adversely affect handling much more than the same amount of weight relatively close to my CoM.

I'm thinking more of a tech pack with back venting will help, but not sure if it would be enough. Thoughts from those that commute?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you commute with a laptop?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 26, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Do you commute with a laptop?


Nope, just clothes.

Had a laptop for work for three years. Absolutely horrible, especially with the need to operate off servers for several programs. Remote desktop is so much better.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a laptop for work...3 out of 5 work days, I don't even take it home with me.


----------

